# Any ideas for portable mounting blocks?



## wench (17 July 2014)

Has anyone got any ideas? I currently have a two step ladder, but it's not very practical as it's got a handle at the top, getting in the way of mounting!

I have seen some of the Stubbs plastic ones, which would be ideal, but at £40ish I'm a little loath to pay that much money! 

Anyone got any ideas for portable mounting blocks, at a sensible price!


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 July 2014)

I use an old water butt stand, have no idea how much they are as it was in my yard when I moved here but it does the job, I also bought a handy little stool for my lorry from Dunhelm Mill its handy for getting on and using as a seat and only a about £6.


----------



## JillA (17 July 2014)

I bough this off an ebay seller for 99p - I guess he didn't have the market share he thought he might. Two tyres bolted together with a flat piece of wood (marine ply?) bolted on top. Too heavy to pick up but it rolls and being rubber, doesn't cause problems if they step into it.


----------



## MadisonBelle (17 July 2014)

I use all our old "broken" water buckets! It now stands a good 2- 2 1/2ft tall and cost me nothing and I now keep in my lorry for shows so very portable.


----------



## paddi22 (17 July 2014)

another poster in a different thread suggested this step from ikea
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80159519/
got it and its great, also doubles as a storage bucket when upside down - really handy thing!


----------



## Coblover63 (17 July 2014)

Ikea Bekvam.... they are great!!

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60178887/


----------



## Jane_Lou (17 July 2014)

I have one of these

http://www.viovet.co.uk/Lincoln_Ste..._find=138029&gclid=CMfQrOTMzL8CFXDLtAod-A0Ang

BUT...... I got it from Aldi for £7.99, we have one at home and one in the lorry as the double up for a bit of storage too!


----------



## _GG_ (17 July 2014)

I have designed one...not done anything with it yet but is there a general desire for a mounting block that can be carried safely with you so that you can easily get on from anywhere? If enough people want it, I'll dig the prototype out!


----------



## Spot On (17 July 2014)

I have a 17hh horse and tiny legs so I have a 2 step from lidl a year ago will get pic when I get home. Its lighter and easier to move compared to most mounting blocks. it cost me &#8364;10 however the lid part at the top broke its still useable if a bit battered by 18 months of breaking 3 year olds and gaint horse


----------



## dieseldog (17 July 2014)

wench said:



			Has anyone got any ideas? I currently have a two step ladder, but it's not very practical as it's got a handle at the top, getting in the way of mounting!
		
Click to expand...

Turn the step ladder the opposite way round to how you are currently using it - it will work.


----------



## Shooting Star (17 July 2014)

A kick stool / step ( one of these! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-KICK-STOOLS-/201126605647?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2ed414734f)


----------



## Nicnac (17 July 2014)

I've got one of these and use it round the yard and shove onto lorry to use for competitions - brilliant http://www.bigdug.co.uk/steps-ladders-c382/static-steps-c385/foldable-step-stool-pp14363


----------



## LEC (18 July 2014)

I use a wooden chair for eventing. It is great for plaiting, mounting, resting a saddle on the back of, sitting on, putting stud kits on etc. Best find in a scrap pile for ages. Its a very solid one.


----------



## abbijay (18 July 2014)

I've got this from ikea (also used by the swedish olympic dressage team)
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60178887/


----------



## mrsh2010 (18 July 2014)

Another hands up for the Ikea wooden steps. Take mine to all competitions and training.


----------



## pootler (19 July 2014)

I also recommend the Ikea steps, have used them for about 8 years.  I have one at home, one lives in the lorry and one on the yard for every day mounting and plaiting prep!


----------



## LouisCat (19 July 2014)

These  are brilliant. They are so sturdy and fairly tall for big horses!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Folding-Rubbermaid-Curver-Plastic-Stool/dp/B00CC1OJMU


----------



## MagicMelon (19 July 2014)

I use a big yellow tub that used to have a lick in it for cows I think, my farmer gave me about 5 of them and they're brilliant - really big so lots of space to stand about on and solid plastic (not flimsy) yet safe if horse kicks it (which I dont like about ladders).  I use it for mounting every day and last night for plaiting up   Ask your local farmer, they often have stuff like this that they'd only throw. We use the other ones for water in the paddocks.


----------



## buddylove (19 July 2014)

I have one of the factory seconds mounting blocks from classic showjumps (sell on ebay) nice and light to move around but very sturdy, mine's bright green!!


----------



## Shay (20 July 2014)

We use a portable step from Clas Olsen - 9.99 so if it gets nicked (and they have been...) it doesn't break the bank.  Its just 2 steps up - no handle.  And robust enough not to break if it gets stepped on.


----------



## katherine1975 (20 July 2014)

We use these http://www.officesupermarket.co.uk/p/FD_Folding_Plastic_Step_Stool.htm but I'm sure we got them more cheaply elsewhere. They are easy to fold, put away and light to carry.


----------



## Walrus (20 July 2014)

I've just bought one of these, 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXTRA-LAR...by_BabyFeedingUtensils_EH&hash=item51b61f83ec

it's yet to arrive so can't comment on quality but decided to upgrade from balancing on one leg on my water container! I needed something foldable and compact to fit in my 3.5t.


----------



## wishfulthinking (21 July 2014)

Echo LouisCat,

The curver/Rubbermaid one is great. Folds very neatly for transport. Very sturdy and a bit taller than many similar products. Also great for popping a saddle on when open and can also be used as a seat. One of the best horsey purchases I have made.


----------

